# R32 gtr dash vents



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi I’m looking for top left/right dash vent,centre vent,and a ash tray if reasonably priced!
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Just after the long vents for the top of dash now,anyone??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Bump,still after the long vents top of dash!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

You can buy new from RHD Japan









Nissan OEM Center Ventilator Assembly 01U00 - RHDJapan


Nissan OEM Center Ventilator Assembly 01U00. Buy direct with global shipping to your door from Osaka, Japan. We speak English and all email queries are responded to promptly!




www.rhdjapan.com


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

JoshThePonce said:


> You can buy new from RHD Japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got those it’s the long vents at the top some call them the demister vents thanks anyways
Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

You can find these online almost everywhere now, esp the US!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

not for long, they are actually now discontinued (centre vent)


----------

